
Ask HN: Windows Laptops with Good Keyboards? - puranjay
My 2018 Macbook&#x27;s butterfly keyboard started causing issues 4 months after I bought it. Apple will replace it but it&#x27;s clear this problem will happen again.<p>So I&#x27;ve decided to move back to Windows. Linux isn&#x27;t an option because some tools I use are Windows&#x2F;Mac only<p>What are some good Windows laptops currently on the market with good keyboards? Writing is a big part of my work so a solid keyboard is a must.<p>I see some Thinkpads on Amazon for $600 right now, which is honestly too cheap for a Thinkpad. I&#x27;ve also been burned by Lenovo in the past. Is a Thinkpad still a good option then?
======
ssvss
I would suggest waiting for Icelake laptops. Recent Twitter thread from
someone asking for a similar suggestion.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/lemire/status/1156025690619146240](https://mobile.twitter.com/lemire/status/1156025690619146240)

[https://mobile.twitter.com/Wunkolo/status/115949643138157363...](https://mobile.twitter.com/Wunkolo/status/1159496431381573632)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/cnmail/10nm_ice_l...](https://www.reddit.com/r/hardware/comments/cnmail/10nm_ice_lake_based_dell_xps_13_inch_7390_2in1/)

------
siphon22
You can't go wrong with any of the thicker Thinkpads like the P series(I
personally use a P50 now), but that does come with lesser portability. With
the thin and light models like the X1 Carbon, there's probably some level of
compromise to get the laptops that thin, but I'm sure it's still miles ahead
your current Macbook's keyboard.

Other notable mentions: LG Gram, XPS (2018/2019 models)

------
lukaszkups
Asus Zenbook / Thinkpads (although personally I don't like its "raw/oldschool"
design) / Surface Book (2)

------
polyterative
Huawei's matebooks are nice

~~~
puranjay
They look nice but are they long term reliable?

~~~
__warlord__
I have a matebook X pro running Linux (with its own limitations under Linux)
for a year now and without any issue. Battery is excellent, keyboard and
screen are fantastic as well.

------
gesman
Msft Surface Book 2

MSI GT 76

